

Startup School: Paul Buchheit Wings It, Tells Us What He’s Learned - bpung
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/24/startup-school-paul-buchheit-on-why-he-sold-to-facebook/

======
SwellJoe
I'm seen him speak several times now, and he's definitely one of the best
natural speakers I've ever seen. I pretty much always learn something, and
laugh a lot. He's just wired up that way, as he's the same (though lower key)
in personal conversation.

